#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Measuring and monitoring cloud security ,Give the strategies?

## Wondergirl

Hi there,


There are many tools and process for improving security in cloud IT environments,
but many enterprise security team still complain about their lack of *"Visibility "*  into the cloud .How can solve it ?have any strategies. 





Thank you . :Thumbs:

----------

